# Tiki Torch Flame



## Crickett (Oct 10, 2009)

I am woking on my PS skills. I took this photo a while back & wanted to see what all I could do w/ it. This is what I came up w/. I really didn't do anything big I just used the glowing edge filter & some sharpening. I hope y'all like it. I am also posting the original shot so y'all feel free to play around w/ it. I'd love to see what y'all come up w/.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweet work!!
I like the first one!!


----------



## leo (Oct 11, 2009)

neat conversion


----------



## Freddy (Oct 11, 2009)

Great Job. The original is a really neat shot, but the edited version just makes ya go wow.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 11, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Sweet work!!
> I like the first one!!



I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 11, 2009)

leo said:


> neat conversion





Freddy said:


> Great Job. The original is a really neat shot, but the edited version just makes ya go wow.



Thanks y'all!


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 11, 2009)

Good looking shot and I always like playing with the glowing edges.
Nice work Cricket!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 11, 2009)

Neat post processing treatment. The glowing edges tool is a fun one to play with.  

Something to try with it, is create a new layer and apply the glowing edges filter.  Then lower the opacity of the layer so that the base layer comes through.  I didn't try it on your shot, but it might work well.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Oct 11, 2009)

That is a neat shot with the flame ,Crickett.Wonder what it would look like on a campfire or bon fire.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 11, 2009)

awesome effect - nice job


----------



## Crickett (Oct 11, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Neat post processing treatment. The glowing edges tool is a fun one to play with.
> 
> Something to try with it, is create a new layer and apply the glowing edges filter.  Then lower the opacity of the layer so that the base layer comes through.  I didn't try it on your shot, but it might work well.
> 
> Hoss



Thanks Hoss.  I will give it a try.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 11, 2009)

cornpile said:


> That is a neat shot with the flame ,Crickett.Wonder what it would look like on a campfire or bon fire.



I bet it'd look real neat. A bonfire would have more flames to add the effect too.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 11, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Good looking shot and I always like playing with the glowing edges.
> Nice work Cricket!!





wvdawg said:


> awesome effect - nice job



Thanks y'all.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 12, 2009)

I like your results, Christy! Here's my go at it. I made a layer via copy, ran the dry brush filter on the original, ran the glowing edges on the copy, changed the blend mode of the copy layer to screen, and adjusted the opacity to like 90%. I also done some dodging around the flame using a huge soft brush to get the glow, and bumped saturation by about 20%. Fun stuff...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 12, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I like your results, Christy! Here's my go at it. I made a layer via copy, ran the dry brush filter on the original, ran the glowing edges on the copy, changed the blend mode of the copy layer to screen, and adjusted the opacity to like 90%. I also done some dodging around the flame using a huge soft brush to get the glow, and bumped saturation by about 20%. Fun stuff...




Very cool Chris. I haven't had a chance to play around w/ it again. I might try to work on it sometime tomorrow & see what I come up w/. I have another flame shot that has a bit wider flame if you want to give it a try. 


BTW how are ya feelin'?


----------



## Browtine (Oct 12, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Very cool Chris. I haven't had a chance to play around w/ it again. I might try to work on it sometime tomorrow & see what I come up w/. I have another flame shot that has a bit wider flame if you want to give it a try.
> 
> 
> BTW how are ya feelin'?



Finally starting to feel a little better. Antibiotics are starting to work. I waited around about going to the doctor for too long, as usual. Ended up worse than it had to be... again. Someday maybe I'll learn. Thanks for askin' though.


----------

